# .45 Cal ELR Powerbelts



## allremington (Nov 11, 2007)

I ordered several packages of these from Midway earlier in the year. Last Friday I received an email from Midway saying the manufacturer had identified a manufacturing defect that was causing accuracy issues. Called the manufacturer and they are replacing the defective bullets at no charge. 

Just wanted to put it out there for others.....check the plastic skirt at the base of the bullet...if one side is thicker, you have some of them, too.

Thankfully it didn't ruin the hunt for me!


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

First off great Bull. Next thanks for the info I will need to check all of mine.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

What a great looking bull!! We'd love to hear the story behind the bull!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks! Going to check all of them right now. I bought 5 packs from Cal Ranch. I sighted in with them and didn't notice anything too weird. I did lose a deer this year shooting the ELR, my fault not the bullets I'm sure.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you for the heads up. And as others have said. Awesome Bull! Congrats.


----------



## Biggergun (Feb 22, 2019)

i have many to inspect...thanks for the tip.


----------

